

Why Apple Employees Learn Design from Pablo Picasso - gxs
http://www.businessinsider.com/why-apple-employees-learn-design-from-pablo-picasso-2014-8

======
gxs
The apple tidbit is interesting, but it also sheds some light on how/why to
appreciate Picasso.

